# Hot water option on the DTP



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

What is the hot water option on the DTP actually for?

Can you use it on the daily for a cup of tea or is that not a good idea?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

AvidBean said:


> What is the hot water option on the DTP actually for?
> 
> Can you use it on the daily for a cup of tea or is that not a good idea?


 A great question mine would be very slow for tea making


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

Border_all said:


> A great question mine would be very slow for tea making


 Yeah I tried it last night and it was quite slow. I was worried I was stressing out the coil and that it wasn't designed for that. I don't know though. Others have reported metallic taste in the tea.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Americano?

I actually measured the temp of the water coming from mine while it filled a whole 400ml cup. It held at 96 degrees for the entire cup, no drop. Impressive.


----------



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Americano?
> 
> I actually measured the temp of the water coming from mine while it filled a whole 400ml cup. It held at 96 degrees for the entire cup, no drop. Impressive.


 Wow. Was that on the Duo Temp Pro?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

AvidBean said:


> Wow. Was that on the Duo Temp Pro?


 Yep. 
And further supports my under heating DTP. As I did the same with the stream from the group and it barely hit 80!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Americano?
> 
> I actually measured the temp of the water coming from mine while it filled a whole 400ml cup. It held at 96 degrees for the entire cup, no drop. Impressive.


 How long did that take for 400ml. Only asking as when your older you check if you have enough time to run that amount of water ?


----------

